# TestRide Lenzerheide 26./27. September



## Indian Summer (25. September 2009)

Dieses Wochenende findet in der Lenzerheide der Testride statt. Für alle diejenigen, die den Weg in die Lenzerheide finden, stehen die folgenden Norco-Bikes zum Test bereit: A-Lines, Atomik, Empire 5 SE, Vixa, Shore 1, Fluids, Faze, Judan, Jubei, 250, 4Hun, Deviant, Team Carbon. 

Also, wir sehen uns in der Lenzerheide.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

